

Android updates embarrassing, but do users notice? - dan3dauto
http://news.cnet.com/8301-33620_3-57449588-278/android-updates-embarrassing-but-do-users-notice/

======
davidpayne11
CNET is Apple's b*tch, remember.

~~~
stephengillie
Can you please rephrase your comment on the bias without the asterisk?

